# Sweetwater Shoot this weekend March 4th.



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 27, 2017)

Well it is that time again!!! Look forward to seeing everyone again. Come out and get ready for the New Breed / Black Eagle Pro/Am March 09th - 11th. We will have the 20 targets that the Pro/AM has, set for you to get your smack down on.

When: Saturday 03,04,2017
Time: Sign up any time between 8am-2pm

(As long as you have paid and going to the first target by 2:00 you can shoot.)

There will be a Concession stand at this shoot.

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## KillZone (Mar 1, 2017)

Is this a regular shoot or a fun shoot???


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 1, 2017)

KillZone said:


> Is this a regular shoot or a fun shoot???



Regular Club shoot.
Classes:

*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.

*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 290FPS Max.

*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

FUN SHOOT - $15.00
Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 
6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 
11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places 

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Known yardage in Open Known, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknown, and NO 14s in all classes.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 3, 2017)

Targets are set and ready for some arrows. Easy up course. See y'all tomorrow.


----------

